

What to log in production environments - siminm
https://engblog.nextdoor.com/2015/08/05/dynamic-logging/

======
siminm
How much to log in production is a balancing act – log too much, and you
impact performance and make it hard to read through your logs. Log too little,
and you won’t be able to use your logs to actually debug anything. However,
with a few lines of code, you can change how much you log on demand, without
restarting any processes, and avoid the balancing act entirely.

